# Kickgaming price matching



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 11, 2011)

This site says that they will price match. So I am wondering how to get the lower for price for a 16 GB micro SD card.

Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/Kingston-MicroSD-Ada...FD2/ref=lh_ni_t

Kickgaming.com: http://www.kickgaming.com/shopping_cart.php


----------



## durpy (Jul 13, 2011)

http://www.kickgaming.com/lowest_price.php

1.Order directly from our site.
2.Email us/Contact us with your order number and the web address of where the item is being advertised at a lower price.
3.We will refund the difference! 

theirs is $40 but sites like frys.com is $26 and your amazon link is $28

you should probably contact them beforehand so they don't try to give you some excuse as to why they won't price match even though you already placed an order with them.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 13, 2011)

durpy said:
			
		

> http://www.kickgaming.com/lowest_price.php
> 
> 1.Order directly from our site.
> 2.Email us/Contact us with your order number and the web address of where the item is being advertised at a lower price.
> ...




Thanks. I contacted them and they were very helpful. I have another problem though now with PayPal.


----------



## morcar (Jul 13, 2011)

Have to admit i have had no problems with kickgaming. Every time i have bought something from them its come back to me with in 2 weeks (i live in the UK)

They offer a really good service and the people there are very helpful.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 14, 2011)

Well I just ordered a Supercard DStwo and a Kingston Class 4 16 GB Micro SD from them so we will see.

EDIT: Just got the Supercard DStwo. SO happy. Just waiting for my Kingston 16 GB Class 4 Micro SD.


----------

